# Something is WRONG!!!



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Some of you may or may not remember that only a few weeks ago my dearest Prada had an "episode" of some sorts that led vets to believe she may have a liver shunt. Her blood work came back as healthy as a horse, and everyone was stumped. It was labelled a freak accident, if you will. 

Well, she just did it again tonight. She had been sleeping for a bit unde our living room table where she usually hangs out. I went to the restroom, came back and found she had vomitted and was wobbling again. No response to any praise or favourite treats. 

I am hysterical now. I know she didn't eat anything out of the ordinary today, the A/C had been on all day and they hadn't even been for a walk today. 

I am beside myself with worry. She is dead 
asleep on my lap right now and seems very, very weak. I kept petting her to make sure she is still alive and look for movement. 

I uploaded a quick video from my phone. I didn't want to keep her on her feet for too long. Sorry the lighting is crap. I hope it works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv1UDGxnZ4w


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you used any OTC topical flea treatments?

I would call an emergency vet. Maybe if you show them the video they can get a better idea.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I would call the emergency vet asap too.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I will 3rd the vet recommendation, You're in Toronto and the 24 hour vets will cost a fortune 
I think one of the clinics here has really extended hours Willowdale? I think it's called?

Good luck


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That is so sad & scary. I don't envy you for having to deal with this especially since you don't know what is up. She is somehow off balance from something. If they have ruled out a liver shunt...what about epilepsy? Or an inner ear thing? These are just guesses off the top of my mind. I really don't know much about it but they're just ideas. I know some dogs do have seizure disorders though. I'd keep my eye on her & call the vet if she doesn't improve. Then take her in in the morning. I know these episodes can exhaust them so the fact she's sleeping very heavily doesn't surprise me. It takes a lot out of them.... But if you'd feel better give them a call tonight & get their thoughts. I hope you figure out the problem though & can find a remedy to it. I'll be keeping her & you in my thoughts. On a side note...she is such a sweet little dog. Very pretty! But I am sure you know that.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That is *so* weird...Its like you'd think she was drunk, but very clearly is not, or extremely tired,...or most of all, very, very off balance. I don't know girl, I'd be flipping out if I were you too. I wish I had some comforting words, definitely don't know what to say though, its very very odd. I really don't understand?? How long did she do this for?


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like a seizure to me. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> But if you'd feel better give them a call tonight & get their thoughts.


I think that's a good idea. I would definitely at least call and get their thoughts and see what they say over the phone. If they suggest bringing her into tonight, I would. My feeling is always that it's better to be safe than sorry and watching the video it is definitely concerning  Good luck, hon. x


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone, we had rushed her into the e-vets last time. It took them TWO AND A HALF HOURS to see her. They said she was stable and not critical enough. There were only three people ahead of us and none of them were "critical" if you ask me.. 

Try didn't do anything except take her blood to check for a liver shunt. Everything checked out perfectly normal. She was even seen by my regular vet the next day who pretty much shrugged and scratched her head. 

Do you think it could be epilepsy? We had a sheperd who in his old age would have short, sporadic seizures may twice a year. Her symptoms do not remind me of seizure activity, but by all means i am NO expert. 

I've given her nutrical, but nothing, just as before.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention that, no, I have not used any flea treatments, etc.

Does anyone know what sort of tests should/ could be done to see if they seizures??


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

The shaking doesn't look "violent" enough to be a seizure to me.

It looks more like a twitch or something. Maybe they could test her neurological function?

Has she been into any chemicals at all?


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

No nothing. The only thing she has eaten aside from her food was smart food, which is a white cheddar popcorn, which is nothing new to their system as my daughter is very messy.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe you could ask here?
http://www.justanswer.com/sip/veter..._SIPtest_SIP&gclid=CNrE5ozQiqMCFUxZ2godyUEgZw


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I was thinking seizures too. There are many different types of seizures. I'm no expert, but that was immediately what came to mind. 

Did either vet see her behaving this way? If I rember right, they did not. It's good that you took a video so that you have something to show them. I would think they'd need to see her episodes to diagnose. 

Sending you a big hug...hope all is Ok with her. xx


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

The e-vets saw her in that condition, but did not mention anything about her possibly having a seizure.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a site with some info on seizures in dogs:
http://www.dogseizures.net/


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Any abnormal eye movement or head tilting?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It sounds like a seizure to me. There is different types of seizures. After, they have a postictal stage. Here is a list of signs that can happen after a seizure.

"The postictus may be the only sign of epilepsy the owner sees, particularly since many seizures occur at night or early in the morning. For minutes to days after the seizure, the dog may be confused, disoriented, restless, or unresponsive, or may wander or suffer from transient blindness. At this stage the animal is conscious but not functional."

And then they go into a deep sleep for sometimes hours.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Could it possibly be hydrocephalus? Would it show up this late?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Guess said:


> Could it possibly be hydrocephalus? Would it show up this late?


It usually shows up in dogs less than 18 months or over 6 years.

Here's some info:
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/hydrocephalus-in-dogs/page1.aspx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I looked at the video again, I also feel this is something neurological.. it almost even looks like intention tremors.
My oldest dog has damage to the cerebellum portion of his brain and he exhibts the drunken stagger and the weaving when standing.

What ever this is, it really warrants further investigation if I was you and this was my dog I would take it to Guelph, the prices are cheaper than standard vets and they get the best care there can possibly be.

You can take your dog directly there without referral.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you so much, Kitty. I will give them a ring tomorrow and see whatcam be done. 

She is acting a little more normal now. She will perk up when I call her and is moving around, though she seems to feel not herself. When I go to pet her she becomes extremely submissive and almost shya away from my touch - which is not like her as she is very much an alpha bitch!

Editing in that this episode has lasted roughly just over two hours. The first one was much longer.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> test her neurological function?
> ?


Exactly what i was thinking after watching the video. It would be worth just asking what tests can be done.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww that is hard to watch. I just wanted to reach through and hold her 
I did some reading and came up with this http://www.smalldogsrus.com/canine-epileptoid-cramping-syndrome.html
I'm thinking if not that , then inner ear infection, diabetes, or neurological problems. I hope its nothing serious!
Keep us posted.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

No advice, but am hoping all is ok. Prayers for you and your baby.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

get well soon Prada


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

That very same thing happened to Paco, but only once. The head boob, lack of response to treats or praise unable to really stand. I rushed him to the vet and by the time I got there it was over, I thought it was a seizure. It was an afterhours vet so I didn't stay and it never happened again. We had pizza that night and I gave him a few bits of the crust, after doing some reading, I thought it could have been the yeast from the pizza dough. I don't use any flea stuff on Paco so I'm not really sure what it was but thankfully it never happened again and it's been several months. I did give him some honey thinking he could be low on sugar but he had a full meal a few hours before and he's a good 7 or 8 pounds so I don't really think it was that. It was horrible though, and I hope it nevef happens again. I hope little Prada is better soon.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Guess said:


> Thank you so much, Kitty. I will give them a ring tomorrow and see whatcam be done.
> 
> She is acting a little more normal now. She will perk up when I call her and is moving around, though she seems to feel not herself. When I go to pet her she becomes extremely submissive and almost shya away from my touch - which is not like her as she is very much an alpha bitch!
> 
> Editing in that this episode has lasted roughly just over two hours. The first one was much longer.


No problem I can just imagine how scared you must be!
Did you find the contact details ok? It's the teaching university for all things veterinary.

My dog spent 2 weeks out there in intensive care in 1997 when he got run over by a truck after chasing a farm dog down to the road the day we had moved onto a new property in the country. 

The horse vets in town told me to put him to sleep and that he would never live.. ha ha right! he's 17 now and has intention tremors ever since but otherwise is a totally normal dog 
I demanded better answers and care for my dog and the vet in town arranged a transfer of care to Guelph, I later found out they have a clinic there and anyone can just take a sick or injured animal! and it's all cutting edge.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I hope we find an answer in the very near future. She still seems very nervous with buggy eyes. I just don't know what I'd do with myself if it turns out to be life threatening.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

It looks like the after affects of a seizure.We have a couple of ours that has had some seizures and that is what they are like after wards.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

How old is she Guess?


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

She will be 8 months this Sunday.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh she's just a young one!
How big is she?


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hang in there.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I know, too young for all this to be happening! 

she was 3.1lbs a few weeks ago when she was last at the vets.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Growing up I had a dog that had seizures and he didn't look like that but you never know. I was thinking more along the lines that she came into contact with something such as if you mopped the floor,carpet powder anything that could have gotten on her pads. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

if it was some sort of toxic form such as flea or disinfectant it would last much much longer and also normally accompanied by diarrhea . 

i would really be looking at seizures my self , a friend of mine had epilepsy , she didn't shake like everyone thinks a seizure is , she would just look like she was asleep the only way of knowing it had happened if she was asleep when it occurred would be the way she was acting afterwords .

im sure it would have been picked up if it was a heart murmur but my sugar who had a heart murmur would do what prada is showing in the video after she had a turn .


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh babe that video is heart wrenching i hope the vets sort it QUICK.. poor little baby she's only a Dinky dot and the same age as doo.. oh gosh.. I thought an ear infection (HOPING IT IS THIS BTW!!!) as if its inner ear then it can put your balance off totally and make you vomit like hell from the dizzyness.. or a neurological thing BUT to be honest with you i would hope the vet alreayd checked for that last time because of the symptoms

I really hope its nothing serious.. try to keep calm and love and hugs from us!! x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

It looks like an epileptic seizure to me - as said previously there are different types, our last dog had them all the time for his entire life - sometimes all out flailing seizures and at other times just that drunk unresponsive look and slightly staggering- he was always totally worn out after them and would sleep for hours.

It is great that you got in on video, hopefully the vets will investigate further and find out exactly what it is.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Any word?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just saw this thread!!! Wow, that's really disturbing to watch on video, I can imagine how scared and horrified it would be in person. Guess, I'm really sorry!!!

Ok, now we have to get her well.  I agree with the Guelph suggestion. Great. I would definitely skip the regular vets and go straight to the big guns. I'd call them and tell them you want a neurologist. I DEFINITELY think this is neurological. Possibly a seizure, but something is going on in her brain. 

Show them the video. It will help them alot.

There are all kinds of neurological things it could be. Just put your energy towards getting her seen by the best vets you can so you can get this sorted. Happening once, you could chalk up to some weird thing. But happening again? It definitely needs to be investigated.

Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Like others have said seizures can happen and be displayed in many different ways.

My elderly shih tzu Barney who passed in June was having seizures for the last year of his life, they were not often until a few weeks before we had him pts for reasons not related to the seizures (he was 16). His seizures included him going stiff and his neck and head stretching out and then he would let out a yelp and sometimes he would urinate...they would last for less than 5 seconds. He would be groggy for about an hour or so afterwards.

My other shih tzu Lola almost died because her liver was failing when she was 2 years old. Her bilirubin levels were literally off the scale and it was poisoning her. One of the side effects of that is seizures. Her seizures we didnt even know were happening until she started to whine and she would whine/cry for less then 5 seconds and that was it and she was fine. She had 3 of them that we know about and once her bilirubin went back to normal she hasnt had one since.

Good luck! Many many dogs have seizure problems and live long happy lives.

Jenna


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Just saw this, hope you find the right vets to get the answer. I feel for you, it just kills you to have to sit by and watch your baby in pain or trouble and not be able to do anything for her. Please keep us posted on how things are going. Prayers and hugs being sent your way.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

We are just waiting to hear back from our vets regarding an estimate for the tests that should be performed. She has been in surgery all morning. OH is a bit fussy about driving to Guelph, so we'll see what they quote us at.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope you hear back soon.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have no idea but just want to send "Good luck "So sad to watch


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Poor baby Prada. We are thinking about her (and you!).


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

She is still just as baffled as the first time, just a few short weeks ago. She had requested I email her the video so she can see first hand what the episode was like. She will get back toe tomorrow with regards to a game plan. She said she will most likely have to refer me to a neurologist for Prada to have an MRI, which will cost roughly $1000 and up - yikes!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Guess said:


> She is still just as baffled as the first time, just a few short weeks ago. She had requested I email her the video so she can see first hand what the episode was like. She will get back toe tomorrow with regards to a game plan. She said she will most likely have to refer me to a neurologist for Prada to have an MRI, which will cost roughly $1000 and up - yikes!


Yes I figured as much.. it's specialist territory.
If you can, do talk to your OH and see if you can persuade him.. it's not far from Toronto to Guelph .. when I drove it I was coming from Port Perry! LOL
They have the MRI machine in house.. My dog had needed a CT scan and they did that in house as well.

The prices are also much lower because it's all residents from the Veterinary medicine program at the University, The vet I dealt with was a neurologist.

Good luck!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I empathize with you. My Pearl had seizures late last year and acted similarly afterward. Hers turned out to be from an inner ear infection and possibly encephalitis. She was on antibiotics and steroids for a month, and has been fine since. Luckily for us she responded to the medication and we didn't have to get that expensive MRI which was our next recourse. I hope you get to the bottom of this soon. You have my prayers!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you think it could be something like vestibular disease? Here's a link to read up on it. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_vestibular_disease.html I wonder if it could be a minor version of this, triggered by something you aren't even aware of, maybe just picking her up to fast or her playing too hard? I know you must be wracking your brain and I came across this and some of it sounded like Prada. It seems like this can occur, then seem to resolve, but reoccur later. I figure any suggestions you can go armed with to a specialist are good :-/


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just wanted to say I am so sorry to hear this and hope they can diagnosis the problem soon. Poor baby. Please keep us posted. (((((HUGS))))) your way


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

have just watched video, our prayers are with you, hopfully she will be ok


----------



## vbaez (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, just saw the video and it was heart wrenching just to watch. My prayers for both of you. I have seen something similar at the clinic. A poodle was acting this way after a seizure episode. Her seizure was the type where she just stared at a spot in front of her and her eyes, ears, nose, muzzle, well, all facial features were involved in the seizure, but not her body. Afterwards, she wobbled for about an hour. We tried getting her to rest but she would just stand , then walk around in a daze. Then she'd sleep deeply for a few hours. I know she is now on Phenobarbital and another med. Vet said it's like aftershocks going thru her neurological system. Good luck and blessings to you both.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you both. I'm praying they get this diagnosed soon. It totally looks like petit mal seizures to me. I'm sure the video will be helpful for the vets. A neurologist would be great if you can afford it. If she's epileptic, that can be managed with medication and once it's adjusted properly, they do very well. Keeping our prayers coming your way.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Guelph is an excellent place but it def isn't cheap My bordeaux had surgery on her torn cruciet (sp?) ligament and now she has to go to a dentist out there to have tumors removed from her gums they are expensive but it is well worth it with the good job that they do at finding out cause and fixing it.


----------



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

I know this is seems like first nature to check, but have they gotten a blood sugar when she was having an episode? Has she ever taken Nutrical during or directly after the episode? It looks like hypoglycemia in my nonprofessional opinion.

What kind of diet do you feed her? Maybe she is sensitive to a preservative. 

I think someone else mentioned floor cleaners and what not. What type of cleaners do you use on your floors? When our little ones walk on the floor and lick their paws later, they are ingesting the chemicals in the cleaning solution.

I hope your little girl feels better!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes they checked her glucose levels which were normal. I gave her nutrical immediately during the first attack, though it didn't do anything for her. I still hve her some the second time around. I guess I just had to make sure. 

She is fed a dehydrated raw diet - I would hate to think that it could be a cause for her episodes. 3:

I clean our hardwood with warm water and apple cider vinegar. Although for quick clean ups I use windex, but the floors are never left damp as it would ruin them. I also hope this is not causing any I'll effects, but I like to imagine these symptoms would have come up earlier???

I really thank everyone for your thoughts, advice and prayers. It's gruelling having to wait and hear back from our vet so we can take a step in the right direction. 

Does epilepsy have any effect on life span? I would hate to see her life cut short my 5 or more years if it turns out that is the culperit.

Honestly both times have been extremely sudden and Seemingly from out of nowhere. The more I look into it, seizures make more sense. It just scares me that it has been a very sudden and quick onset, with only two weeks between episodes.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Guelph is an excellent place but it def isn't cheap My bordeaux had surgery on her torn cruciet (sp?) ligament and now she has to go to a dentist out there to have tumors removed from her gums they are expensive but it is well worth it with the good job that they do at finding out cause and fixing it.


Is there an initial consiltation fee? May I be so bold as to ask how much that is? Feel free to PM me this info if you wish to disclose it to me!

OH is more receptive to the Guelph idea, but I know they state that they don't give quotes over the phone. It looks like I'll probably have to call every neurologist in town for pricing!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Guelph is an excellent place but it def isn't cheap My bordeaux had surgery on her torn cruciet (sp?) ligament and now she has to go to a dentist out there to have tumors removed from her gums they are expensive but it is well worth it with the good job that they do at finding out cause and fixing it.


Well I have not used them since 1997, however I do know my mother has had her youngest Standard Poodle boy out there MULTIPLE times in the past 2 years as he has required many surgeries due to severe liver disease, (CKC registered top showline dog BTW bred by a VET who refused to help my mother, she spent over 2500.00 on this dog!!)

I digress.... my CKC breeder rants do not have to do with this thread.. 
I think they are cheaper in some instances.. and I know they get it right the first time, the big concern is many average vets do not see odd issues or things that can end up very serious if not dx quickly.. (case in point the poor chap with the Chi who has a tumor in his leg.. I recall him posting about the multiple vet trips it took to get that dx)

I'm not slamming everyday vets, I just think they lack the capacity at times to pick up on something when it's right there, or they know most customers without pet insurance will be hard pressed to cough up the cash for the expensive diagnostics anyhow.
If I ever thought anything was really out of place with my dog.. I would beeline to Guelph just having been there firsthand and knowing they saved my dogs life.



Guess said:


> Is there an initial consiltation fee? May I be so bold as to ask how much that is? Feel free to PM me this info if you wish to disclose it to me!
> 
> OH is more receptive to the Guelph idea, but I know they state that they don't give quotes over the phone. It looks like I'll probably have to call every neurologist in town for pricing!


I don't remember to be honest with you, I do remember I did not have all the money for his treatment however! and I paid a deposit and paid the rest down over the following months.. it was well over 2000.00 in 1997.
My dog was a serious case however.. fractured skull.. brain swelling.. etc.


----------



## Donami (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like she needs glucose to me ,a strong solution in boiled water. How old is she?


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

We had to take our Shih Tzu Lola to Guelph 2 years ago in October; there was a $2000 deposit that we had to put down before anyone would look at her.

She was there for over two weeks and after multiple ultrasounds, blood tests and liver biospies we had to pay an additional $4500.

So our total was $6500. 

The vets there are rotated so every few days we would be under the care of a different vet. The first 3 vets were great but the last guy was a complete a**hole and told our vet from home to just put her to sleep. That is when we stopped our treatment there. 

The constant 24 hour care and technology there is amazing and they were great with followup. I would definitely take your pup there if your vet thinks it may help!

With Lola we ended up taking her to a holistic vet in NewMarket because traditional medicine was not making her any better. The vets at guelph were able to determine what was wrong with her and keep her alive but were not able to make her better.

Jenna


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

sending (((hugs))) all round! best of luck


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

She is 8 months old and 3 lbs, Donami. But her glucose levels were fine when they did a blood panel the first time, and I have made sure to give her nutriCal just in case. She eats fine and in both instances she was not playing, but lounging around. 

And YIKES! Jenna!!! That is a hefty price :/


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow it sounds like it has changed out there quite a bit


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Ya it was expensive!

But she was basically on life support and was a medical mystery on what was happening to her and how she was even still alive.

We became so invested financially that we couldnt just give up and it came to the point where we were like well "its over $5000, whats another few thousand at this point".

Lola was a serious/critical case. 

If your vet will make the referall and they think it would be beneficial it is probably still worth trying it out to get some other opinions.

Jenna


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Even if it's pricey, I still think getting a diagnosis from a specialist is really important. I would definitely have a neurologist look at her.

When Brody had his eye problem, we didn't dink around with local vets. I took him to a canine opthamologist in Kansas City (3 hours north of here). He had appointments there every week for a month, then every 2 weeks, then monthly. During that time he was on several medications, including prednisone. I would HIGHLY recommend specialists. They saved Brody's vision.


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with Brodysmom.

The vets/students at Guelph (because its a university) are able to work together putting out different ideas on what they think will work best. Its not just one vet doing what they think is right.

It is pricey because of the services that you do get there but it is the best care you can get.

Good luck
Jenna


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My experience because my dog was critical, (he had been run over by a pick up truck on a country road the day we moved to a rural property he chased another farm dog down there and didn't know any better, city dog!)
They treated us well, he was in intensive care for over 2 weeks and had CT scans, multiple xrays, all kinds of meds, he had brain swelling a fractured skull and brain damage.

Upon admission he was severely ataxic, is prognosis from the country vet was that he would never survive and if he did he would be a vegetable and never walk again.
Guelph sent him home eating on his own, walking and acting a normal dog!
Best 2000.00 I have ever spent.. lol

The only side effect he suffered was intention tremors, he tends to shake a lot.. looks like my Chi! people who don't know better usually think he's cold.

Getting back to my point they did work with us financially, so it seems maybe they have changed the policy in that respect.
When I took my dog there I drove him from Port Perry to Guelph in the car with an IV bag attached to him!


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

KittyD

We drove at 11pm from Barrie to Guelph with an IV bag that was not attached lol! It came out while we were walking to the car and the vet tech couldnt get it back in and for some reason we brought it with us lol.

And when we went there was no financial assistance! We could apply to some ridiculous high interest credit company which was just ludicrus.

For us the expensive part were the liver biopsies. I believe they cost $750 each and she had 3 ove the 2 weeks she was there.

The ultrasounds were $400-500 each and then add on all of the iv's, medicines, daily fee for being there, etc etc. It all ads up so fast.

What we do for our pets!

Jenna


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's not a ridiculously high fee  
I still haven't heard back from my vet, and I'm getting rather annoyed she isn't taking this as seriously as is like her to be. I think I'll give them a call.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL Jenna, I know what you mean.. the depths of the insanity.. I even took off my t-shirt and borrowed some blue scub shirt so I could leave my dog with my scent.. ha ha
I think we got there at around 10 pm at night as well, it had been one long day.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a thought its not some sort of middle ear infection ? Humans respond a bit like that with one. Has she been tested for infections or been given antibiotics.
Noticed peoples comments regarding cost of specialist vets inthe us and Canada do you guys take out pet health insurance like we often do here. 
I have had horrendous bills with my crew £6000 for one treatment thank god for insurance.


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

KittyD: We brought her blankets and toys from home and unfortunately didnt get any back because they went into the communal wash lol! 

furriefriend: We do have insurance programs here in Canada, unfortunately for me none of my dogs would qualify unless it is for crazy high monthy payments. Lola has had kidney problems since she was 8 weeks, Fibi has pancreatitis, Gibson has a heart murmur, Pearl now has stomach problems but they wouldnt insure her anyways because she was anemic when we got her and my sisters new pup kimbo we didnt even look into it...but maybe we should! The problem I find with the one policy we were looking into was that it doesnt cover anything that may be related to an already known about problem; now Lola's liver started to fail because of her kidney problems and a reaction to medication so it probably wouldnt have been covered anyways.

Apparently I have rotten luck picking out dogs lol:foxes15:

Jenna

PS. Sorry OP I didnt mean to hijack this thread!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol no worries!! ^_^

I just spoke with my vet. She is still confused as ever. She said things arent as straight forward since her blood panels were perfectly normal. She and the head vet looked over the video. They are hesitant to say it's neurological since she is still relatively aware of what is going on and corrected herself when she toppled over. She mentioned it possibly being metabolic, something to do with her internal organs, but again, blood work came back perfect. 

They asked if I wanted to get a referral for neurology or just wait and see. Are you kidding me! 3:


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Did they run any test for ticks? I think they are called titers...

Jenna


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

No they didn't but i can't possibly see her having ticks. I'll mention the possibility of an ear infection. 

She referred me to a neurologist at the VEC ( toronto e-vets)
does anyone know anything him or her? I've been there once with Tifa when she was in labour, and they were pretty good about it when we mentioned not having a lot of money (a little white lie - shh!) they only charged us I think it was close to 300 for Tifas care and over an hour of trying to revive her puppy after manually fishing it out of her. They also gave us over 10 pre measured syringes of pain meds for her to take home


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

OH just spoke with neurology, and they do not have an Mri machine thing there. They would have to send us out to a facility after being seen. I'm kind of getting annoyed with the all the run arounds. Do you think I should just cut to the chase and take her straight to get an MRI to immediately rule anything like that out? I don't want to have to pay someone money just to tell me I need it done anyway...


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

I only mentioned ticks because they can cause symptoms such as: 


> neurological signs including seizures, repetitive obsessive/compulsive actions such as chewing fur and/or licking legs, un-coordination or palsy
> depression


It doesn't mean she has ticks but may have had one bite her in the past.

The tests for that are quite specific and might be worth looking into as well if your vets cant find another cause for the problems.

Jenna


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll mention both things to my vet right away. 

Seems as tho i can't skip right to an MRI as they HAVE to assess her to make sure she fit for being anesthetised. The MRI is $1700 and the initial visit is $185


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

I just saw your other post.

Maybe you could call Guelph and see what they would recommend you doing. If you are willing to make the drive there I think you should do it so you will be at some sort of peace knowing you are doing everything you can for her! Especially if your regular vet is stumped and they think it might be neurological!

Jenna


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Guelphs fees are $165 for a consult and $1200-1500 for MRI with a vet referral.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Still closely watchign this thread. Hang in there!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Guess said:


> Is there an initial consiltation fee? May I be so bold as to ask how much that is? Feel free to PM me this info if you wish to disclose it to me!
> 
> OH is more receptive to the Guelph idea, but I know they state that they don't give quotes over the phone. It looks like I'll probably have to call every neurologist in town for pricing!


My mom says yes there was a consult fee, it's like going to a vet they check the dog out then they tell you what it costs and sets up a plan. I don't think they have payment plans though  

You could always call them and ask them if there is an initial consult fee. Also try visiting their website maybe? They are very nice and informative. It was either put Lexus to sleep or get her knee fixed there we forked out $7000 and 4 years later she's still here and doing good besides needing a tooth pulled and benign (sp?) tumors removed. Your dog is young so I think your best bet is to get her to a specialist. They told us a quote on the phone they gave a range which was broad but at least we weren't shocked.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry I am just getting caught up on this thread tonight I haven't been online all day due to not feeling well just got caught up and saw that you got quotes now best of luck in whatever you chose I will be checking for updates on Prada! My Prada gives warmest wishes to her same name same coloured friend LOL


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Any news on Prada? I hope she is doing better! I think about her often - **HUGS**


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Scary you are in our thoughts. Sending hugs and kisses to Prada.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

I just caught wind of your thread. I can't offer any advice on the subject, but I surely hope little Prada will be diagnosed soon. She is one beautiful little girl!!! ((Hugs))


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> Any news on Prada? I hope she is doing better! I think about her often - **HUGS**


YOu know I was going to post a thread asking about Prada when I saw this. She was on my mind as well. I hope she is doing OK. xx


----------

